# Crushed Oyster Shells



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Anybody knows where I can buy Crushed Oyster Shells?

Thanks.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

King ed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraser Aquarium has oyster shells, that's where I get mine. I just throw the oyster or scallop shells into my tank and they dissolve over time


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

<< smashes up dead coral it does the trick


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your inputs. 

I heared that you can get them on any Poultry Feed supply store for cheap, I just don't know any poultry supply here at the lower mainland.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

crimper said:


> Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> I heared that you can get them on any Poultry Feed supply store for cheap, I just don't know any poultry supply here at the lower mainland.


I've passed by a few driving through Maple Ridge. Maybe our Maple Ridge members and out in the Valley might be able to quote a name and address. Plenty in the farming communities in the US. There's a couple of feed stores in Bellingham - Clarks Feed & Seed, great for fish supplies too!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a huge bag of them. I drove over to maple ridge and found it in one of the farm


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of the Co-Op stores that carry farm supplies will have 50 pound bags of them for about $12 +/- . They are used for supplying calcium to chickens .. You will need to rinse the shell well before using it because although it is partially cleaned there is still some debris in it .


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I've passed by a few driving through Maple Ridge. Maybe our Maple Ridge members and out in the Valley might be able to quote a name and address. Plenty in the farming communities in the US. There's a couple of feed stores in Bellingham - Clarks Feed & Seed, great for fish supplies too!


I went to Bellingham today and dropped by at Craks Feed & Seed, they have a small bag but pretty expensive.. like $8/lb. I didn't buy it.



davefrombc said:


> Any of the Co-Op stores that carry farm supplies will have 50 pound bags of them for about $12 +/- . They are used for supplying calcium to chickens .. You will need to rinse the shell well before using it because although it is partially cleaned there is still some debris in it .


Dave, can you recommend a Co-op store that carry this? Do you know the name of the store?

Thanks.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The Otter Co-Op in Aldergrove carries the oyster shell.

3650 -248th Street... You can see it off to the right as you head east on the Fraser Highway.

They also have a branch in Pitt Meadows .... 12343 Harris Road


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## showa (Sep 18, 2013)

newmac feeds in surrey has crushed oyster shell.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks showa. I phoned Otter Coop as recommended by Dave they have them for $12/25kgs bag.


----------

